# work parmit



## mehar_arain (Jul 16, 2011)

hi i from pakistan one one can tell me how i can get work visa from pakistan to canada plz help me


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Check out the Citizenship and Immigration Canada website... It's a great starting off point. Come back here and ask any questions.

Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada


----------

